# Gästepass



## Diclonii (17. Mai 2012)

Moinsen Leute, also wie ich mitbekommen habe ist es erwünscht NICHT in den Sammelthread zu posten, sondern ein neues Thema zu verfassen, deswegen hier nochmal.^^

Ich suche 2x Gästepass für mich und meinen Kumpel. Wir wollen das Spiel unbedingt anspielen bevor wir es kaufen, sind noch etwas unsicher ob Diablo 3 überzeugen kann.
Wir könnten auch 30 Tage warten aber wir haben zzt. verlängertes WE und es wäre optimal, sowas muss man ausnutzen. ^^ Falls also wer noch 2 Keys zur Verfügung hat, wir würdens uns sehr freuen!



MfG


----------

